# Help Identifying Pocket Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just received this from Robert (Thanks!) and would like to know (if possible) who the maker is and any history as I don't have a clue and it doesn't appear to be marked anywhere



















The only markings are on the movement which looks like a cross with the number 7032 next to it. This can be seen in the second photo in the top right corner.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Mark, I asked this before. Have a look here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=36280

Oops, just noticed I forgot to thank the guys for their replies :blush:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Robert said:


> Hi Mark, I asked this before. Have a look here
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=36280
> 
> Oops, just noticed I forgot to thank the guys for their replies :blush:


Cheers Robert!

Mark


----------

